
Show HN: Idly-Gl When OpenStreetMap Met Mapbox-GL - kushan2020
https://github.com/kepta/idly/tree/master/packages/idly-gl
======
mtmail
As much as I like the output, it uses a free production API not meant for such
projects. Please make the API URL configurable.

> src/helpers/helpers.ts: return
> fetch(`[https://www.openstreetmap.org/api/0.6/map?bbox=${bboxStr}`](https://www.openstreetmap.org/api/0.6/map?bbox=${bboxStr}`))

[https://operations.osmfoundation.org/policies/api/](https://operations.osmfoundation.org/policies/api/)

> The editing API is provided in order to edit the map data, not for read-only
> purposes or projects.

